# Anyone Flyfish for Carp??



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone here has flyfished much for carp? I go sometimes and usually just use a dark wooly bugger and sight fish for them but I was wondering if someone could recommend some other flys to try that may work better? Hopefully its OK for me to post here...

Thanks


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

In the most recent issue of North American Carp Angler (just got it yesterday) there is a carp article. It seems to suggest flies that imitate insects or crustaceans work or flies that imitate traditional carp baits (corn and bread are mentioned). It also mentions possibly dipping flies for more attration. Basically the fly does seem important, it's the stirring of the bottom that the fly causes that seems to be what entices the carp to bite. I am not a flyfisherman so I hope this is fairly clear.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Carpn- I watched a guy fly fish for carp at last years East Harbor outing. I believe it's the same guy featured in this issue of CAG. Anyways, he imitates whatever is around that time of yearhe's fishing -cotton wood seeds falling, cicadas(this year by the way) and I remember he used wooly buggers also. He had some (flies) that looked like crawdads. It was interesting to say the least. One guy went out wityh him and caught a nice Bowfin  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

fly fishing for carp,IMO is the hardest form of 
carp angling around.it takes major paticence,
and a skill that i have only slightly mastered.
it can be extremly challenging to get one or more
carp to accually feed on the surface(with out free
offerings,but even then can be hard)let alone get
them to take a small floating artifical.most flys used
for carp are floaters,i believe,as i could see it being very
hard to use wet flys for carp,for several reasons.iam by
no mean an athority on fly fishing for carps though.

one thing iam not sure i am a fan of,or something thats
just not for me to do with a fly rod,is chumming baits
like bread,floating pellets,ect then fishing your floating
flys in that area.for myself it would be more rewarding
to come across a group of carp feeding in the upper
levels on some floating natural foods,like seed pods,
berries,insects.and presenting my fly to them why they
were carried away in eating all this naturaly abundant
food.it sounds crazy,but thats how i would do it and 
enjoy it most.  

i have caught a small number of common carp on a
fly rod,all small fish though mostly form very highly
populated waters.i do recall catching one grass carp
as well on flys,way,way,back.the flys i used, i could
not even tell you the names,but were black and 
looked like a big ant  i have been told by a very
good fly guy that black is a good color for carp.
also have been told this too by those that jig for
carp.maybe black corn and boilies is in order,
they make the coloring for it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys...I've caught alota little ones on a fly rod and was just looking for some input.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

dropping a nice big bugger in front of them while they are feeding seeems to work great in the maumee. you sneak up and dabble it infront of them. Get ready for a ride. Also like said above a fly ticking up mud on the bottom will turn em on. I've never caught one on a top water fly, only on subsurface creations. feeding fish are the only ones i've ever caught that i saw first.

J


----------

